# The Novel: Now Available



## Morrus (Oct 11, 2013)

Mike Resnick's novel _Santiago: A Myth of the Far Future_ is now available from EN Publishing in ePub and mobi formats. That means it'll open in Nook, Kindle, and in iBooks on iOS devices.

http://www.rpgnow.com/index.php?cPath=266_6282

A perfect accompaniment for GM's running the adventure path, and a fantastic, award-winning novel in its own right!


----------

